# New To Me 9N



## UncleJoe

I acquired a 9N recently. I traded 3 hours of my time for it. Some rather severe storms blew through our area bringing down trees and tearing the deck off the house of a woman I'm acquainted with. I cleaned up the mess and asked her if she would trade me the tractor for my services. She readily agreed. It was her husband's and she was tired of looking at an "old lawn ornament." She said it is a 1939 but I saw the serial number post by *Ken N Tx* (Thank You Ken) and it's actually a '41'. It turned over but wouldn't start so I took a chance on it. 

The first thing I did was rebuild the carb. Last weekend I changed out the electrical components (plugs, points, etc). It started up and ran for a few seconds then stalled. I did this 3-4 times till I noticed a fuel leak near the sediment bowl. The line had a rather substantial split, so I figured it was sucking in air along with fuel. Ran over to the local parts store, got a new compression fitting, cut the bad part out of the line and put it back together. No more leak but now it won't start at all.  I'm guessing the carb needs adjusted but I haven't done that yet. Actually I need to figure out how it's done.

It has a lighter duty loader on it with a manure bucket and forks and it appears to be original. I know it works because while I was cranking it over the forks started lifting. Apparently the PTO was engaged. I figured out which lever controlled it and shut it off. 

The hood and fenders are solid and are in fairly good shape. Plenty of dings, a few small dents and some surface rust but overall, for being 70 years old, well, it's aged very well. 

I have no plans to restore it to showroom quality. What I will do though is strip and repaint the fenders, hood and grill and power wash the frame/drivetrain assembly. The back wheels are really shot so I'm just going to replace them. The grill is actually done and I've started on a fender. I won't be trying to get all the dings out. I just want it to look a little nicer. It was built to work and that's what it will be doing. I do have a question for you veterans. Where do you get paint that is the original color?

Here are a few pics.


----------



## pogobill

Well, if it's a 9N built in 1942 the colour would be gray ( Ford Vintage Gray Paint - HTP793QT - HTP793QT - Ford )

Here are a few pictures

























Ford started painting their tractors red and gray in 1948. I've also read that if an older tractor came into the dealership to be sold, they would sometimes paint them the newer red and gray ford colours in hopes of dressing them up a little and making more money on them. They just looked better and commanded a better price.

If you want to paint it like the "Red Belly's" then the colours would be PPG DAR 70075Red and PPG DAR 31657 Light Gray.

Good luck with the rebuild.


----------



## Thomas

Looks like you got working mule..enjoy.


----------



## pogobill

Well UncleJoe, looks like you got yourself a hard working tractor there. I enjoy mine, I'm sure you will too.... especially if you are thinking of prettying them up a little!
Have fun


----------



## Ken N Tx

Bye.....Congrats on the 9N...

Post away with your questions!!edro:


----------



## UncleJoe

Well I got her fired up today.  

I opened up the carb and checked he float level which was good. I put it back on, opened up the fuel valve and all I got was a few drips of gas. I had bought a new sediment bowl last week because the glass had quite a few chips around the top. I was a bit leery of removing the entire assembly since it is 70+ years old so I just used the new glass. When I found I wasn't getting any fuel I decided there wasn't anything else to do. I had to remove the whole thing. It came right off.  Put the new one on and hooked up the fuel line. Hit the starter button, it turned over 6-7 times when I thought...CHOKE. Pulled the choke lever and it fired right up. 

Now keep in mind, this is all new to me. 

I put it in gear and took it up to the house to show the Mrs. it was running. She was quite adamant that she did NOT want a big, new lawn ornament. I got near the house, pushed in the clutch and it just kept moving.  I wasn't thinking about it not being a one pedal brake/clutch system like the lawn tractors I almost hit my truck but managed to hit the right brake pedal with about 6' to spare.

When I took it back to the shed and parked, I noticed anti-freeze dripping on to the ground. The top hose is leaking so I'll order 2 new hoses for it tomorrow. 

This is probably old hat to all you tractor veterans but it's new to me and I'm getting all excited thinking about everything I'll be able to do with a lot less labor and just had to share.


----------



## 2jdeeres

Looks like you've got something to be excited about, Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Ken N Tx

Be very careful in the future, these machines can be dangerous..

#1. *NEVER* hit the starter unless you are on the tractor with the clutch depressed!! They have been known to start in gear and run over people!!

#2. DO NOT let children ride on the fenders or on your lap!! 

Your top radiator hose should have a thermostat installed in it..If it does not, you will need to get one..


----------



## UncleJoe

Ken N Tx said:


> Be very careful in the future, these machines can be dangerous..
> 
> #1. *NEVER* hit the starter unless you are on the tractor with the clutch depressed!! They have been known to start in gear and run over people!!


I would not have known that. Thank you.I actually did start it from the carb side to watch for leaks but the wheels were chocked. 



> #2. DO NOT let children ride on the fenders or on your lap!!


My youngest is 18 next month. If she wants a ride, I'll teach her to drive it... after I learn that is. 



> Your top radiator hose should have a thermostat installed in it..If it does not, you will need to get one..


I may just put a new one in while I have it apart. What temp do they run?


----------



## UncleJoe

Got the hoses and thermostat installed today. With the hood off and having a bright, sunny day, I started looking closer at the engine. On the side of the block, just in front of the starter, is what looks like a radiator petcock. What is it?


----------



## UncleJoe

> She said it is a 1939 but I saw the serial number post by Ken N Tx (Thank You Ken) and it's actually a '41'.


Upon closer inspection in bright daylight I'm questioning my identification. I thought the third character was an _I_. It doesn't look like a 1. If it is a one that makes the tractor a '43.


----------



## Ken N Tx

UncleJoe said:


> Got the hoses and thermostat installed today. With the hood off and having a bright, sunny day, I started looking closer at the engine. On the side of the block, just in front of the starter, is what looks like a radiator petcock. What is it?


It is a block drain...edro:



UncleJoe said:


> Upon closer inspection in bright daylight I'm questioning my identification. I thought the third character was an _I_. It doesn't look like a 1. If it is a one that makes the tractor a '43.


What you are seeing is a capital for the letter I..When the person doing the stamping #1 tool wore out, they used the stamp I for 1..


----------



## pogobill

If it's a '43, that would make it a 2N. Those serial numbers were a bit dodgey. They seemed to use what ever they had on hand to stamp the number. They used letters for numbers, like the upside down "b" for a 9 and most were not lined up very well.
The serial numbers still had the "9N" prefix ( which started in 1939) right through til 1947, when it changed to "8N" I would put yours at a 1944 model 2N......1944 9N126538 to 9N169981


----------



## RetiredLE

UncleJoe said:


> On the side of the block, just in front of the starter, is what looks like a radiator petcock. What is it?


Looks like a block drain valve to me. Perhaps someone more knowledgeable will jump in here and correct me but that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Ken N Tx

RetiredLE said:


> Looks like a block drain valve to me. Perhaps someone more knowledgeable will jump in here and correct me but that's what it looks like to me.


See post #12...edro:

Serial numbers..


----------



## RetiredLE

Ken N Tx said:


> See post #12..


See post 14. :fineprint

Looks like my guess (logically arrived at) was right on the money.


----------



## UncleJoe

Thought it was time for an update. 

It was unbearably hot and humid here for a couple weeks and I didn't do anything. I removed all the sheet metal and stripped it bare. It's all primed now except one fender and I should have that ready this week. Took the pressure washer to the frame today. It cleaned up pretty well. I'll take a wire brush to it just to make sure there isn't any loose chips the the pressure didn't take care of. Then I'll wash it again. This is what it looks like today after it's first bath.


----------



## UncleJoe

Here is the body painted. I think I'm going to do the loader section in black. I pulled a few of the panels out of the shed to take the second pic.


----------



## JD100

I just found this thread. For a gentlemen just starting out you are well on your way to being a real tractor freak like most of us on TF. All I can say is Bravo sir it looks good. Hope to see your tractor in one piece soon. Always keep us posted.


----------



## UncleJoe

I was cleaning up the gas tank today getting ready to start putting things back together. As I was scrubbing it with a wire brush I noticed a small hole in the top. At first I thought it was a rust hole. But once it was cleaned off it appears to be a very clean hole; like it belongs there. Is this a vent for the tank?


----------



## Ken N Tx

UncleJoe said:


> I was cleaning up the gas tank today getting ready to start putting things back together. As I was scrubbing it with a wire brush I noticed a small hole in the top. At first I thought it was a rust hole. But once it was cleaned off it appears to be a very clean hole; like it belongs there. Is this a vent for the tank?


Yes, you found the vent hole...edro:


----------



## UncleJoe

OK it's mostly back together. I seem to have misplaced the gasket for the sediment bowl so I couldn't fire it up. Which is probably just as well since the tube started breaking through the wheel on the one rear tire. I really gotta get those new wheels ordered.  Here's the tube coming through the wheel.


----------



## UncleJoe

And here is the tractor almost ready to go.


----------



## wjjones

Nice old tractor.:thumbsup:


----------



## RetiredLE

I noticed you reversed the rear wheels. Was that done to provide a wider stance?


----------



## UncleJoe

RetiredLE said:


> I noticed you reversed the rear wheels. Was that done to provide a wider stance?


That's the way it was when I got it. I'll turn them around when they're replaced. I'm making a trail in the pine woods you can see in the second photo and the narrow stance will make it easier to maneuver around. Then I'll use the logs to build a backstop for the shooting range I have been wanting.


----------



## ben70b

Hey uncle Joe, I'm not sure where u are at but here in Illinois we have a few fs tire shops, they can get replacement rims for u cheap, after I bought a used one for my 70 I found that they had new ones for $150. Most new ones I found where $350+ without shipping


----------



## UncleJoe

There's a place about 6-7 miles from me that quoted me $110 new. I've been giving this some thought since I put it back together. New wheels are white. I would prefer they be gray to match the machine. I'm going to ask the place down the road if they have any good used ones Then I can paint them without having to try roughing up that brand new, hard, shiny enamel paint.


----------



## smokinmad

*rims and tires*

Tucker Tire, in Jackson Tn. has some really good deals also.My rims looked like yours and well, my ribs on my ole tires started falling off One at a time. A freight truck pulled up out front and rolled them off in the front yard. You can find them on E-Bay.


----------



## smokinmad

I think I would go with the white and paint them. That white paint is more than likely, baked on powder coat paint. It would make a Great Primer base, that wont RUST. Also, the tires I bought at Tucker Tire, came on Gray Rims.


----------



## DonCam

Nice old tractor you have there. Never have seen a loader like that before.


----------



## UncleJoe

smokinmad said:


> I think I would go with the white and paint them. That white paint is more than likely, baked on powder coat paint. It would make a Great Primer base, that wont RUST. Also, the tires I bought at Tucker Tire, came on Gray Rims.


Well it's now covered for the winter but I'll give this some more thought as spring nears.


----------

